# Disabled Search Function



## jesterscourt (Feb 5, 2008)

It's been off for awhile, I was just curious why, for most message boards, especially one that has this many forums, this is the easiest way for me to see what's going on, I just click "View new posts" and read everything that interests me.  Now I have to click on individual forums, which is a bit more time consuming, but doable.

My question is was the search function disabled for flood reasons, if so, why not add a captcha for even the "view new posts" button, and if it is going to be turned back on, when? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: And of course AFTER I post this, I find another thread that asks the same question, of course with a nondescript title.  Sorry folks.  I hope it's back up and running after the Brawlnoobs get over it.


----------



## Kingwad (Feb 5, 2008)

Care to link to that topic? I'm tired of topics falling into obscurity as soon as they're brought into being because a dozen Brawl fans post replies and fill up the small new post feed on the main page  :'(

Serious bump temptation

Edit: Found it here.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 6, 2008)

Just imagine, if the search and view new posts were still active, we'd be a LOT slower right now.


----------



## OSW (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah, but i agree how useful it is.

after a nights sleep, i like to check out a selection of posts that have been made, through the new posts button.


----------



## wabo (Feb 6, 2008)

Because of that, i didnt come to gbatemp at all. Now that the search is back, i'm currently reading the 34 pages of new posts... thats a lot to go through!


----------



## CZroe (Feb 18, 2008)

When will I finally be able to search topics by username? Without it, these forums are almost useless. The best I can do is modifying the user posts search results to display as topics, but it's terribly screwed up.


----------



## Raisingod (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(CZroe @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> When will I finally be able to search topics by username? Without it, these forums are almost useless. The best I can do is modifying the user posts search results to display as topics, but it's terribly screwed up.



Why is it useless? Topic in this forum tend to be an all around conversation so you need to read the whole topic anyway (and searching someone else posts in order to track that person down or whatever isn't really good for the forums)


----------



## CZroe (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CZroe @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > When will I finally be able to search topics by username? Without it, these forums are almost useless. The best I can do is modifying the user posts search results to display as topics, but it's terribly screwed up.
> ...


You can't ask a question and return to see if it was answered without leaving "breadcrumbs" for the search function or clicking through pages of conversational posts when returning your own and hoping you'll notice the right one. Even then, you still have to click to enter the thread and go to the correct page to see if there were an answer. A proper ego search returns the listing as topis where you can easily see if the last poster was you or not. That's kinda the way forums work. GBA Temp is officially "broken" without it and damn-near useless for anything except conversational chatter. There's plenty of other places for that.


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 20, 2008)

Why is the search engine offline again?

There isn't really a popular release expected soon is there?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Why is the search engine offline again?
> 
> There isn't really a popular release expected soon is there?



I think you're joking but yes.  Apollo Justice is due soon.


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not joking at all...

I was unaware that Apollo Justice was coming out.

Since when is that a title of such magnitude that it grinds GBAtemp to a halt...
It used to be only massive releases like Pokemon Diamond and Mario Galaxy that did that, so now the site is going to struggle everytime there is a semi decent release?


----------



## martin88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree. This just makes navigation in GBAtemp broken. And it's becoming quiet frequent lately.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> I'm not joking at all...
> 
> I was unaware that Apollo Justice was coming out.
> 
> ...



I was scared thinking you would laugh and say you were joking but you really didn't know.  Yay.  I am the bringer of good news.


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 20, 2008)

Still doesn't really answer my question though. How is Apollo Justice a big enough title to slow down the site?


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Still doesn't really answer my question though. How is Apollo Justice a big enough title to slow down the site?



Because they're lots of Phoenix Wright fans, and Apollo Justice is essentially a Phoenix Wright game.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 20, 2008)

As much as I love the game, I don't think it's big enuf to slow down the site.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 20, 2008)

Like WTH?  Now I can't see members in the forum I'm in?  What's going on here now? Like, more noobs?  If so, why?


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> As much as I love the game, I don't think it's big enuf to slow down the site.



Exactly what I would have thought...

There have been multiple Phoenix Wright releases in the past with no troubles. Unless I wasn't around?


----------



## CZroe (Mar 18, 2008)

Search is still screwed up for me with the default skin (only shows Google search), but I found a work-around:
Change skins
Click "Search"
Click "More Options"
Make a user search
Save the URL
Switch back to the default skin
Put the URL in your sig so you can find it easily when you return.


----------

